# Car warranty question



## Fedupwtbs (28 Feb 2014)

Recently ran into some problems with my car (Seat Ibiza). It is a 2 year old car and we had a 2 year warranty. The warranty expired 11 days ago and now we have the car in the main dealers who are looking at the issue. Just wondered if it is possible that the manufacturer or dealership will fix this at no cost or bill me as warranty just expired. The issues could have started during the warranty but only now become visible.


----------



## Sandals (28 Feb 2014)

google if the problem is a common problem with your car and you may have some leverage. I would say it depends on your relationship with your garage if they offer goodwill or not.


----------



## Fedupwtbs (28 Feb 2014)

Garage confirmed it is a common problem.


----------



## Sandals (28 Feb 2014)

Id work on that, push them if they refused to sort it for you (Eddie Hobbs might run a story on it, if you remember the consumer prog) . 

However Id be very nice and wait for their stance on the situation first. They may wish to just fix it quickly and quietly as a new bought two yr old car with a common fault would be bad press.


----------



## LS400 (28 Feb 2014)

A new car, with only 2 years warranty? I would have thought any new car would have a min 3 years.


----------



## Fedupwtbs (28 Feb 2014)

Well I'll know tomorrow if it's covered under goodwill


----------



## ANORAKPHOBIA (28 Feb 2014)

What make is the car and what is the problem with it ?


----------



## Fedupwtbs (3 Mar 2014)

Car is a Seat Ibiza. So after taking back to the dealers where we bought the car in 2012 and they informed us they are no longer a Seat dealers and we should take it to another Seat dealers. So we did this morning take the car to another seat dealers. However they are saying that because the dealers where we bought the car is no longer a seat dealers then that's effects the 2 years where we serviced the car. For seat Ireland to give us goodwill then we needed to get the car serviced by a seat dealers (we thought we had done so) in fact the dealers actually used seat parts when servicing the car it still does not count. So we are now left with a 1600 euro repair bill on a 2 year old car. Is there anything we can do. The warranty is already up since 2 weeks ago. The problem is common with that model and I believe this fault must have being brewing whilst still under warranty. I have being in contact with Seat Ireland so will let you know how I go. Hopefully they will give goodwill.


----------



## Sunny (3 Mar 2014)

I have heard this happen before and the car company will usually tell the dealer to fix the problem on goodwill and pick up the cost. Stick to your guns.


----------



## Gerry Canning (3 Mar 2014)

fedup. 

Since warrenty is out in 2 weeks, ensure you now write registered letter to Seat ,outlining issue. If you do not, you may find they will write back in future and say tough!


----------



## Fedupwtbs (3 Mar 2014)

Gerry Canning said:


> fedup.
> 
> Since warrenty is out in 2 weeks, ensure you now write registered letter to Seat ,outlining issue. If you do not, you may find they will write back in future and say tough!



Gerry, thanks for advice. Unfortunately warranty expired on Feb 17th 2014 (2 week ago)


----------



## Sandals (3 Mar 2014)

Sunny said:


> Stick to your guns.



+1, keep going, they'll fob you off, hoping you'll disappear

have had an issue before with a car, KIA RIO, 

I once bought a car and left the dealership with only one fob as he couldnt locate the second...few weeks later...second key arrived and it was a manual...eventually discovered the car not have central locking (unbelievable) anyway car was sent to a company who retro fitted the central locking 

Id email the head company and push to get the cost paid...this is what i had to do in above story as salesman washed his hand of the situation (he wanted to give my money back and my own car)....


----------



## Frank (3 Mar 2014)

If the car was serviced with seat parts then it doesn't matter who did the servicing. The warranty still stands even if slightly late. push for good will.

Don't let them fob you off.


----------



## Fedupwtbs (4 Mar 2014)

Frank said:


> If the car was serviced with seat parts then it doesn't matter who did the servicing. The warranty still stands even if slightly late. push for good will.
> 
> Don't let them fob you off.



Thanks Frank..will post an update later today as I am expecting a call from Seat Ireland with a decision. They have receieved the application from the Seat dealers who now have the car and have also receieved the technical report.


----------



## Fedupwtbs (4 Mar 2014)

Seat are willing to pay 50% of parts costs and nothing towards labor/diagnostics meaning a bill of 750 for me.


----------



## Fedupwtbs (4 Mar 2014)

After speaking with Seat Ireland they have gone from 50% up to 70%. So I went back to the dealers who have the car and advised what Seat Ireland told me (they would increase the 50 to 70%) However the dealers are now saying it was originally 70% on the parts and this not change the fact (even though whenb the dealers called me this morning they said the cost would be 50% as the goodwill is 50%) The goal posts have moved. So now we are still looking at paying 50% of the cost. Unbelievable. Seems like the dealers are charging me through the roof for labour. The dealers are messing us around now I feel. Thought I had made some progress after the call with Seat Ireland. Seems not.


----------



## PatMacG (4 Mar 2014)

First up @Fedupwtbs, sorry to hear you are having major problems with a relatively new car.

Could I point out that your contract is with the original dealer, the one that sold you the car. If Seat Ireland is willing to pick up part of the expense of the repair, then that is to their credit, but your issue is with the original dealership - they got your money.

Any warranty given with a car is in addition to your statutory rights as a consumer in Irish / EU law and cannot replace or diminish them.

Under the [broken link removed], the car you were sold must meet three criteria. It must be:


 of merchantable quality
 fit for purpose
 as described.
  If it fails any of these criteria then you may have legal recourse against the seller.

A reasonable person would expect a car, purchased new from a main dealer, properly serviced over two years with correct parts, etc to continue to work as a car without developing major repair problems. If the make / model of car has a demonstrable history of developing faults then that strengthens your case if that information was not supplied to you at the time of purchase.

Was that Seat the subject of a recall for warranty work in other EU states for faults like your car has? Is the repair a serious safety issue (brakes not working, engine cutting out, etc) that could endanger the driver or occupants? Any of these issues will also add weight to a case for free repair / compensation

I believe you need to consult [broken link removed] as a first step and see if my opinion is valid and take the steps suggested if you believe it is.


----------



## Fedupwtbs (4 Mar 2014)

Thank you Pat. That is some great feedback.

The original dealers are not taking any responsibility. They are advising me to push Seat Ireland and the Seat dealership who currently have the car.

As far as I know there was no recall and Seat Ireland have said that this is not a wide spread issue. The original dealers have said they have seen alot of these issues however with the model I have.

From a saftey point it was the power steering which failed. But again this occured just slighlty outside of the warranty (about 2 weeks to be exact)

I am awating further information from Seat Ireland and the dealers who are looking at the car (bear in mind i did not buy from this dealers) The original dealers where I bought the car are no longer part of Seat.


----------



## Sandals (4 Mar 2014)

I would push Seat Ireland. They have shown some goodwill in offering half the money, hoping you will just accept that. 

A legal recourse will be more hassle. I had said this to my own dealer with my complaint above and he really only laughed....I kept at it till eventually they agreed to pay all costs for my troubles.


----------



## PatMacG (4 Mar 2014)

Fedupwtbs said:


> ...  The original dealers are not taking any responsibility. They are advising me to push Seat Ireland and the Seat dealership who currently have the car...


Of course they are; it moves the problem away and stops you hassling them about their legal obligations to you as a customer / consumer.


Fedupwtbs said:


> ...  As far as I know there was no recall and Seat Ireland have said that  this is not a wide spread issue. The original dealers have said they  have seen alot of these issues however with the model I have.
> 
> From a saftey point it was the power steering which failed. But again  this occured just slighlty outside of the warranty (about 2 weeks to be  exact) ....


If the issue is a failure of the electric power steering pump then the VW AUDI Group is plagued with them - Skoda Fabias, Audi A2, A4 & A5, VW Polo (Fox in North America), VW Golf, SEATS, etc. Type "VAG electric power steering pump failure" into your favourite search engine for a selection of reports and opinions.

IMHO it is a safety issue as described in some internet forums


Fedupwtbs said:


> ...    The original dealers where I bought the car are no longer part of  Seat.


This is a red herring. You paid them. They own resolving the problem.


----------



## Fedupwtbs (4 Mar 2014)

Thanks again Pat for the informative advice. I have started searching like you mention. Seems they are a lot of these power steering issues. 

I have being speaking with the citizens information team and they explained my options if I fail to get this resolved.

They include submitting a claim to the original dealership using a form from consumerhelp.ie..if that fails I can contact SIMI..if that still does not get the matter resolved then I can go to the Small Claims Court.

Things are moving quickly and have changed a lot since yesterday so as usual will post back with an update.


----------



## PatMacG (4 Mar 2014)

I suggest respectfully you do not contact the SIMI whose only purpose is to protect the interests of their paid members (garages and car dealerships). They will try to lock you into a mediation process that will effectively block other avenues available to you now IMHO


----------



## Fedupwtbs (5 Mar 2014)

PatMacG said:


> I suggest respectfully you do not contact the SIMI whose only purpose is to protect the interests of their paid members (garages and car dealerships). They will try to lock you into a mediation process that will effectively block other avenues available to you now IMHO



Ok, appreciate that.

So this morning I am now being told that the increase from 50% to 70% goodwill makes no difference to my final bill of 800 euros. Got some excuse about parts and labour and how it is calculated so therefore when it was 50% goodwill the cost was 800euros and when Seat Irleand offered 70% the dealers are still saying 800 euros. Unbelievable.

Anyway at this stage I am going back to the garage where we bought the car and they can try to figure this out otherwise I am taking the advise of citizens information an lodging a formal complaint. If that fails it's for the Small Claims Court I reckon.

btw I researched the problem (Electric Power Steering failures and VAG (Volswagen Audi Group))have had lots of these types of issues.


----------



## Fedupwtbs (6 Mar 2014)

Just an update on the progress of this.

Seat Ireland will pay 70% of the parts which means in total I am getting 50% of the total cost paid. I have to pay the remaining 50%.

The orginal garage where I bought the car have said it is nothing to do with them and I should be pushing Seat Ireland for more and taking a complaint against them. There is bad blood between the garage and Seat Ireland after Seat dropped them for not following their rules I am led to believe. Seat Ireland are not budging so I guess there is no more can be done except pay for the work and get our car back. Safe to say we wont be buying Seat again.


----------



## Sunny (6 Mar 2014)

Have to say that is poor. I am looking at new cars at the moment and was planning on looking at Seat but not now. Feel free to direct them to this thread. My friend had a Volkswagen that broke down a month after warranty with a €2k fault. The dealer and manufacturer fixed it. There was resistance at first but when my friend pointed our he won't be upgrading and he will bad mouth Volkswagen until his dying breath, they came through. 

For a new car to develop such a problem after two years is unacceptable unless you have driven it into the ground.


----------



## Fedupwtbs (6 Mar 2014)

Thanks Sunny.

Did your friend also get covered for the labor costs. 

Seat Ireland are only willing to pay 70% of parts leaving me to pay 300 euros. Plus an additonal 380euros for labor and 70 euros for diagnostics.

Warranty was up 11 days when we first reported the fault.


----------



## Sunny (6 Mar 2014)

Fedupwtbs said:


> Thanks Sunny.
> 
> Did your friend also get covered for the labor costs.
> 
> ...



Yeah they covered all the cost. It's crazy. Legally you don't have many options but it is just really really poor customer service.


----------



## Fedupwtbs (7 Mar 2014)

Yes have to agree with you Sunny. It has taken me by suprise to be honest.


----------



## Leo (10 Mar 2014)

Seek the NCA's advice before accepting the offer.


----------

